# Is there some place online that posts daily dog show results.



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Home Page, InfoDog -  The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information  AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services posts many shows. Or if it isn't an MBF show, you can try the specific show secretary(Jim Rau, for example). Eventually you can find them on www.akc.org(but akc will list the first four places in a class, doesn't list the whole class).


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Onofrio is the super so they won't post results online right away. People have posted them on facebook, I'll post them here as I see them.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Portland Day One (yesterday)
Judge: Carl Liepmann 

BOB: Gaia
BOW: WD
BOS: Hytree's Feeding Time At The Zoo
Selects: Vegas and Perla
WD: Saffron's Wine Train, Open (New CH)
RWD: Thornelea Here's Looking At You, Kid, Open
WB: Pebwin's Hocus Pocus, Open
RWB: Dunowen The Truth Shall Set U Free, 6-9 puppy

Both WB and WD were Majors!!

Today's show should be done, but no one has posted full results yet. I'll update when they do


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

*Portland day two (Friday)
Judge: Paula Nykiel

BOB: Sydney 
BOW: WB 
BOS: Vegas 
Selects: Gaia and Mia (GCH CH Whiskey Creek's Look But Don't Touch)
WD: Kavon's Rag Time, open
RWD: Auburnmist Special Blend, open
WB: Rush Hills What A Girl Wants, 12-18
RWB: Xanadu's Rose Of Sharon, open

Both dog and bitches were majors.*

(not sure what's going on with the font in this post.)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well that's exciting for Pebwin's Hocus Pocus I met the owner (different dog) at a show once. Really nice and at the time trying the owner handler game Was Samantha owner-handled?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe she was owner handled. Yesterday's judge also put up an owner handler for RWD.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks goldenjackpuppy. Really appreciate it!

Ryley's sire, Auburnmist Special Blend, just needs 1 more point to get his Am Ch. 
Hopefully he gets it this weekend. Looks like he was close yesterday.. but no cigar.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

*Portland day three (Saturday)
Judge: Connie G Miller

BOB: Sydney 
BOW: WB
BOS: Vegas
Selects: Perla and Gaia
WD: Auburnmist Special Blend, NEW CHAMPION!! 
RWD: Rush Hill's Drama'Geddon 
WB: Reflection's Wishing On A Star
RWB: Dunowen The Truth Shall Set U Free
Owner Handler Competition: GCH CH Ducat's Breaking All The Rules with Christy Young*


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Woohoo! Ryley's sire is now a Am Ch & Can GCh.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Portland day four (Sunday)
Judge: Judy Webb

BOB: Vegas
BOS and BOW:WB
Selects: Trilogy's Put Me in Coach and Mia (Whiskey Creek's Look But Don't Touch)
WD: Sunshine's Believe You Me
RWD: Hollykins All The Rite Reasons
WB: Reflections Wishing On A Star, NEW CHAMPION!! Congratulations Patricia and Team Fenner!
RWB: Dalane Pleasure Is My Business

Again, Majors in Dogs and Bitches!!


----------

